# Bear-chow/golden mix-7 years old needs a home!=indiana



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*BEAR-CHOW/GOLDEN MIX-7 YEARS OLD NEEDS A HOME!=INDIANAPOLIS, INDIANA*

Bear is a sweet 7 yr old owner-surrender who didn't want to bother with him and their 2 yr old child. He is neutered, UTD on vacc and housebroken. Gets along with kids & dogs and is a great guy. He has been prone to hematomas--but who knows if that was his owner's fault by not keeping them clean & free of hair mats.

*His owners were fine with euth. him. Grr! He's much too sweet & is in boarding at the vet's office.
Call 317-293-4001 and ask for Margie*

*P.S. The girls at the clinic say he is a super dog. Vetting is current and records available. Neutered. Wgt-49lbs*




I feel so sorry for the mixes, they almost stand NO CHANCE!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

I emld. a Chow Welfare group, 2 Golden Rescues in IN, and Stop the Suffering in Ohio, for Bear!
Let's keep all paws crossed-they say Bear is a very sweet and special boy!!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks for contacting those rescues. Hopefully they can step in and help this doggie.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nothing*

No rescue at all for him. One rescue offered to put his pic on their site.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bear*

Still no word on this boy!


----------

